# info Veto Lake



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm thinking of hitting Veto Lake maybe around April or May and since I've never been there all Info is appreciated I heard a while back it's good for Crappie and there is plenty of access for Bank fisherman True or False Don't want to drive 2 1/2 hours one way if unable to have access to lake without a boat


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

I camp not far from there and have went and checked it out, but still never fished it since I camp on the Muskingum and just fish it for convenience. There is some shore access. Not a big lake. Reminds me a lot of a slightly bigger Zeppernick. Seemed pretty quiet.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Crankbait-Crazy said:


> I camp not far from there and have went and checked it out, but still never fished it since I camp on the Muskingum and just fish it for convenience. There is some shore access. Not a big lake. Reminds me a lot of a slightly bigger Zeppernick. Seemed pretty quiet.


yep not a big lake at all just looking for a weekend get away and catch some crappie from what I heard there was quite a bit of bank access for how small it is


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

There is plenty of access around some of the lake. Don't overlook below the concret spillway. There are crappies, catfish, bluegills, and the occasional bass to keep you entertained. I haven't fished there in a few years. Not sure if any hybrids are still in there or not. My father in law really enjoyed fishing there in his little 12 ft. boat dunking worms and working on the catfish.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Stunted crappie, a few channels, there are 5 shore fishing spots, and the spillway , if I were driving that far I would go elsewhere.


----------



## Erauch (May 27, 2021)

I live in the area. There are a handful of spots to fish from the back but I don’t know if it’s enough to drive two and a half hours for. There are decent bass from time to time. Might try out Dow lake. They offer kayak rentals and I’ve had good luck on the crappie bite there.


Upland said:


> I'm thinking of hitting Veto Lake maybe around April or May and since I've never been there all Info is appreciated I heard a while back it's good for Crappie and there is plenty of access for Bank fisherman True or False Don't want to drive 2 1/2 hours one way if unable to have access to lake without a boat


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Erauch said:


> I live in the area. There are a handful of spots to fish from the back but I don’t know if it’s enough to drive two and a half hours for. There are decent bass from time to time. Might try out Dow lake. They offer kayak rentals and I’ve had good luck on the crappie bite there.


just looking to get away for a weekend trip and figured I'll stop there and try it


----------

